# No screens found



## pszejna (Feb 20, 2017)

Hey. I stucked on tty1 after install NVIDIA drivers. I disable nouveau drivers. Installed NVIDIA drivers from .run file and after reboot I stucked. /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows 

```
No Devices detected
(EE) no screens found(EE)
```

My xorg.conf

```
...
Section "Monitor"
    Identifier "Monitor0"
    VendorName "Unknown"
    ModelName "Unknown"
    HorizSync 28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh 43.0 - 72.0
    Option "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier "Device0"
    Driver "nvidia"
    VendorName "NVIDIA corporation"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device "Device0"
    Monitor "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth 24
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth 24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

I'm trying to start my system second day.

I'm using gdm3


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2017)

pszejna said:


> I disable nouveau drivers.


There are no nouveau drivers on FreeBSD.



> Installed NVIDIA drivers from .run file


Don't. Use the port/package: x11/nvidia-driver


----------

